# Left brain or Right brain dominant



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

INFJ
5w6
left-brained


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

ENFP
6w7 Sx/Sp
Right brain usage>Left brain usage


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Cheesecoffee said:


> If you cross your fingers
> View attachment 59251
> 
> like in the image you can tell if you're right or left brained by looking at which thumb is on top. The right thumb on top means that you are a right-brain dominant like me, the left thumb on top equals left-brained dominance


Wow, interesting. I tried it and it definetly confirmed that I'm a left brain dominant.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea, so ... this whole, "left-brain, right-brain" meme is just pure hogwash. 

Use it or lose it, holds true for all of our tissues. We utilize both hemispheres of our brains daily. It depends on what particular task is at hand, as to which brain regions are used. That could involve regions on just the left, just the right, or both. The more complexity, the more regions fire up. 

It seems to depend on genetics as to which will usually fire for specific tasks. 

So if we didn't use every brain region pretty often, we'd have brain atrophy...we don't, so the concept is simply bunk. 

If we used the same thought process, the same actions, and had the same feeling for most of our life, we could say there is a dominance, but this isn't the case. Life is dynamic, and so is the utilization of our brain. 

Constantly in flux. What this, "left-brain, right-brain" meme likes to say is left = analytical right = creative/intuitive, but any decent neuroscientist will tell you it's a gross oversimplification, and definitely false. 

Pretty sure I got a whole brain and use it well. 

That is all.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Confirmed by the spinning lady, naturally right-brained. However, she did switch direction when I was looking away. She later switched back again, when I looked away again. I'm right-handed, but do a lot of things better with my left hand/side, like skating/snowboarding (goofy-foot) and shooting a bow, most other tasks I can accomplish equally well with either (although I'm not quite ambidextrous--I write and draw much better with my right hand, although I hold my pencil funny and had to be pushed in school not to write letters from the bottom up) . I suspect I may have naturally been left-handed, but was coerced at a young age to use the right more--likely because of it's fairly easy for me to switch back and forth. I imagine many other right-brain dominant people may have had similar experiences.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

INFJ
5w4

I tend to test as having 50:50 or marginally more right. The spinning lady i got right right and more right.


----------



## Dreamerforever (Dec 20, 2012)

INFJ 
2w1
I'm pretty even between left-brain and right-brain dominance.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

INTJ -Left brain dominant -Type 5 
L-12 / R-5


----------



## trailblazer (Aug 16, 2012)

ENxP, 4w5, Right brain:left brain = 3:2.


----------



## Lunarprox (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheesecoffee said:


> If you cross your fingers
> View attachment 59251
> 
> like in the image you can tell if you're right or left brained by looking at which thumb is on top. The right thumb on top means that you are a right-brain dominant like me, the left thumb on top equals left-brained dominance


According to this I'm left, though the spinning lady seems disagreeable. 
INTJ E8


----------



## JackCoates (Mar 1, 2013)

INFJ
Enneagram 2w3

Right brain dominant :3


----------



## GhostCrow (May 3, 2010)

Artistic software engineer, so middle brained.


----------



## sadie101 (Mar 25, 2013)

ENTP, 7w8. Really close, but left brained


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

INTJ, 5w6, mostly balanced with a slight tendency towards left brain.


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

so I'm left handed...is that what you mean? So I'm right brained I guess. More in touch with my "creative" side.

And I'm ISFP or ESFP...I haven't decided yet. -_- As for Enneagram type, I haven't really looked into it enough to tell.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l usually score around 60/40 (right dominant). l scored as left on the finger crossing test.

ENTP, 5w6 sx/sp


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am very similar. I saw the spinning lady going clockwise. If I concentrated hard, I could make her switch but she mostly went clockwise. Not sure if that's left or right because I have trouble telling the difference.
I write right handed, crochet left handed and do most things with either one, almost randomly. I too hold my pencil funny and my teachers tried to adjust the pencil in my hand. It didn't work. I just reverted to what felt right. My handwriting is beautiful. But I have to have the paper sideways to write. My mother suspects that I may have been naturally left handed. I was also told that I failed to develop any dominance whatsoever, so I don't know.
At any rate, I guess that my right brain is a bit more active than the left side. Actually, I just hope that my brain is functioning (I mean besides the automatic functions). I'm an esfp, 7w6...



NChSh said:


> Confirmed by the spinning lady, naturally right-brained. However, she did switch direction when I was looking away. She later switched back again, when I looked away again. I'm right-handed, but do a lot of things better with my left hand/side, like skating/snowboarding (goofy-foot) and shooting a bow, most other tasks I can accomplish equally well with either (although I'm not quite ambidextrous--I write and draw much better with my right hand, although I hold my pencil funny and had to be pushed in school not to write letters from the bottom up) . I suspect I may have naturally been left-handed, but was coerced at a young age to use the right more--likely because of it's fairly easy for me to switch back and forth. I imagine many other right-brain dominant people may have had similar experiences.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

INFJ type 4, right brained


----------



## Mindtraveler (Apr 21, 2013)

The most *dominant* side of my brain is the *right side*. When I'm working on school subjects I tend to synergize my left and right brain to work together. It actually differs from time to time.


----------



## Maru the Gingerhead (Apr 25, 2013)

INFP, type 4. Right brain dominant.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf (Sep 28, 2012)

INTJ and all the tests put me at even left and right, but I believe I'm leaning a bit towards left-dominant. I'm still uncertain about the Enneagram, but my last result was Type 5.


----------



## HONOURIA (Apr 12, 2013)

balanced


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

INFJ 6W5 right brain with a mixed left brain (well opposite sides control each other, favouring the left to strengthen the right)


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Mild-to-moderate toward the right

So, more-or-less... J = left, P = right, ya?


----------



## wanderingskitzo (Mar 31, 2013)

Lower Right Brain = Red (in terms of quadrant) and I'm INFP. If you want to know more about quadrants, have a look here Making sense of 4-quadrant personality assessments for team development


----------



## wanderingskitzo (Mar 31, 2013)

Meritocrat said:


> Mild-to-moderate toward the right
> 
> So, more-or-less... J = left, P = right, ya?


No. Put simply: Left is more analytical (particularly upper left such as lawyers and accounts, with lower being organised such as office managers etc), right is creative. (with upper right spontaneous and lower emotive)


----------

